# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  بس است دیگر ....... کارد به استخوان رسیده

## sina.sina

برادر من خواهر من بس است دیگر تا کی می خواهیم بهم بگیم این کتاب رو بخونی 70 می زنی این یکی را بخونی 20 می زنی باور کنید این که ما ها انقدر رو منابع حساس شدیم باعث شده این موسسات کنکوری فعال باشند که  برای کتاب دینی هم کتاب تست داریم هم کتاب تست برای تیزهوشان هم کتاب آزمون هم کتاب جمع بندی  :Yahoo (23):      یا این که موسسه های کنکوری به خاطر سود بیشتر کتاب های جمع بندی شون صفحه هاش از کتاب های اصلی شون بیشتر می شه  :Yahoo (75):   :Yahoo (13): 
تا کی می خواهیم انقدر درگیر اسم ها باشیم باور کنید تو بابل تو روستاهاش طرف با آبی کانون رتبه تک می شه حالا چه برسه به کتابای بهتر پس بهتر نیست انقدر ذهن خودمون رو مشغول این همه اسم کتاب نکنیم و پر قدرت درس مون رو شروع کنیم  :Yahoo (4): 

یادتون باشد که کنکور جاده درازی هستش ما باید به اطراف جاده توجه نکنیم که همون حواشی هستند چون اگر خدا نکرده توجه کنیم می ریم قاطی باقالیا :Y (636): 

در کوی نیک نامی ما را گذر ندادند

گر تو نمی‌پسندی تغییر کن قضا را

----------


## Mehran1378

تيترت رو ديدم گفتم حالا چ موضوع مهميه!!!!

----------


## a999

گفتم الان میخواد راجب نتایج بگه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sina.sina

> تيترت رو ديدم گفتم حالا چ موضوع مهميه!!!!


مهم نیست به نظرت پس برو صفحه اول سایت ببین از تایپک ها چند تاشون درباره ی منابع هستش  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 
توشون برو نوشته این کتاب رو بخونی 70 رو شاخته اما اون کتاب فقط وسیله است این ماییم که باید تلاش کنیم حالا با هر کتابی تا پیشرفت کنیم.

----------


## M.javaddd

خخخ عاره بخداااا...يجوري بچه ها در مورد زيست اي كيو و نشر الگو براي بالاي ٨٠ به بالا بحث ميكنن انگار الان ٧٥ شدن راهي براي افزايش درصد ميخوان...بابا تو سوالاي كنمور هر درسو خوب بفهمي و تحليل كني به ٤٠-٥٠ ميرسي

----------


## fardad1

_خیلی مهم بود به نظر من 







واقعأ باید هرچی که دارید و تمرکزتونو داغون میکنه 
بذارید کنار_

----------


## sina.sina

> خخخ عاره بخداااا...يجوري بچه ها در مورد زيست اي كيو و نشر الگو براي بالاي ٨٠ به بالا بحث ميكنن انگار الان ٧٥ شدن راهي براي افزايش درصد ميخوان...بابا تو سوالاي كنمور هر درسو خوب بفهمي و تحليل كني به ٤٠-٥٠ ميرسي


داداش اون حرفت درباره زیست میکروگاج عالی بودش به نظر من با هر کتابی می شه پیشرفت کردش البته بعضی کتاب ها بدرد کنکور نمی خورند مثل زیست فاگوزیست که دانش آموز رو از متن کتاب درسی دور می کنه  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## sina.sina

> _خیلی مهم بود به نظر من 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> واقعأ باید هرچی که دارید و تمرکزتونو داغون میکنه 
> بذارید کنار_


این جمله آخرت باید با آب طلا نوشته شود و قاب شود به دیوار :Yahoo (106):

----------


## sina.sina

> خخخ عاره بخداااا...يجوري بچه ها در مورد زيست اي كيو و نشر الگو براي بالاي ٨٠ به بالا بحث ميكنن انگار الان ٧٥ شدن راهي براي افزايش درصد ميخوان...بابا تو سوالاي كنمور هر درسو خوب بفهمي و تحليل كني به ٤٠-٥٠ ميرسي


داداش من برای مثال در مجوع چند عنوان زیست الگو  سالی بالای 70 هزار جلد زیست اش فروخته می شود اما در کنکور 95 بالای 92درصد بچه ها زیست را زیر 50 زدند

----------


## Mehran1378

> مهم نیست به نظرت پس برو صفحه اول سایت ببین از تایپک ها چند تاشون درباره ی منابع هستش 
> توشون برو نوشته این کتاب رو بخونی 70 رو شاخته اما اون کتاب فقط وسیله است این ماییم که باید تلاش کنیم حالا با هر کتابی تا پیشرفت کنیم.


مهمه ولي نه در حد اين تيتر!!!!

----------


## sina.sina

> مهمه ولي نه در حد اين تيتر!!!!


داداش راستش هدف اصلی ام گفتن یک مطلب بودش نگاه کن طرف فکر می کنه چون فقط ریاضی خیلی سبز رو خریده ریاضی رو خوب می زنه اما مهم تر از خریدن کار کردن به صورت پیوسته روی اون کتاب هستش چون من خیلی ها رو می شناسم می گن من این کتاب رو دارم پس درصدم عالی می شه  :Y (463): 
بعدش یک مطلب دیگه هم تو تایپک می آد می گه مثلا کدوم کتاب رو برای فیزیک بخونم درصدم بهتر شه آرزو به دلم موندم بیاد بگه روزی چند تا تست بزنم تو فیزیک تا پیشرفت کنم همش دنبال رو حاشیه شدیم ما

----------


## hamed-corpo

دوستم شما تا دستت به تاپیک بنده یکم ورزش پرش روی نیزه رو انجام بده تا ببینم تاپیک همسایه چی میگن

----------


## rahaz

خوندن زیاد و پیوسته یه کتاب غلط خودش بزرگترین حماقته 
تست های بیشتر و بیشتر بزن اما تست های غلط یه کتاب اشتباهی باشه چی؟!
انتخاب درست منبع از بزرگترین ومهمترین تصمیم گیریاست
اصل مطلب شما که درگیر حواشی و وسواس و وقت تلف کردن رو منابع نباشیم کاملا صحیح
اما بی اهمیت جلوه دادن منبع کار نادرستیه
بازار پر از کتاب های بی ارزش شده کسی که اطلاعی نداشته باشه و بدون تحقیق منبع و انتخاب کن
میشه همونی که با کلی خوندن اخر به جایی نمیرسه

----------


## Ollare

مواقع زیادی داشتم که دوست داشتم بیام انجمن اما وقتی چشمم میخورد به عنوانا، تاامروزدیگه نیومدم.
زیست الگوبهتره یا ایکیو؟؟ درسنامه فگوزیست بهتره یا ....

باید افسوس خورد و***** به سیستم اموزشی

----------


## sajedeh-78

چقد سریع کارد ب استخونت میرس عزیزم...
یکم تقویت کن خودتو.......

----------


## just.do.it.now

> مواقع زیادی داشتم که دوست داشتم بیام انجمن اما وقتی چشمم میخورد به عنوانا، تاامروزدیگه نیومدم.
> زیست الگوبهتره یا ایکیو؟؟ درسنامه فگوزیست بهتره یا ....
> 
> باید افسوس خورد و***** به سیستم اموزشی


آفرین به تو اصلا این انجمن داره مسیرو اشتباه می ره تایپک های رفع اشکال کم ولی تایپک های حاشیه ای هزار تا

----------


## just.do.it.now

> خوندن زیاد و پیوسته یه کتاب غلط خودش بزرگترین حماقته 
> تست های بیشتر و بیشتر بزن اما تست های غلط یه کتاب اشتباهی باشه چی؟!
> انتخاب درست منبع از بزرگترین ومهمترین تصمیم گیریاست
> اصل مطلب شما که درگیر حواشی و وسواس و وقت تلف کردن رو منابع نباشیم کاملا صحیح
> اما بی اهمیت جلوه دادن منبع کار نادرستیه
> بازار پر از کتاب های بی ارزش شده کسی که اطلاعی نداشته باشه و بدون تحقیق منبع و انتخاب کن
> میشه همونی که با کلی خوندن اخر به جایی نمیرسه


اصلا قبول ندارم حرفاتو بالای 90 درصد کتابا خوبند و باهاشون می شه درصد خوب آوردش بعضی کتاب ها آشغال اند مثل فاگوزیست در ضمن وظیفه ما تو سال کنکور خواندن زیاد هستش نه این که بریم کتاب بخریم بگیم این خوبه اون یکی بده

----------


## z.f.p

> برادر من خواهر من بس است دیگر تا کی می خواهیم بهم بگیم این کتاب رو بخونی 70 می زنی این یکی را بخونی 20 می زنی باور کنید این که ما ها انقدر رو منابع حساس شدیم باعث شده این موسسات کنکوری فعال باشند که  برای کتاب دینی هم کتاب تست داریم هم کتاب تست برای تیزهوشان هم کتاب آزمون هم کتاب جمع بندی      یا این که موسسه های کنکوری به خاطر سود بیشتر کتاب های جمع بندی شون صفحه هاش از کتاب های اصلی شون بیشتر می شه  
> تا کی می خواهیم انقدر درگیر اسم ها باشیم باور کنید تو بابل تو روستاهاش طرف با آبی کانون رتبه تک می شه حالا چه برسه به کتابای بهتر پس بهتر نیست انقدر ذهن خودمون رو مشغول این همه اسم کتاب نکنیم و پر قدرت درس مون رو شروع کنیم 
> 
> یادتون باشد که کنکور جاده درازی هستش ما باید به اطراف جاده توجه نکنیم که همون حواشی هستند چون اگر خدا نکرده توجه کنیم می ریم قاطی باقالیا
> 
> در کوی نیک نامی ما را گذر ندادند
> 
> گر تو نمی‌پسندی تغییر کن قضا را


دوست عزیز واقعا ممنون که یه تایپیک زدی و این موضوع رو بر دوستان روشن کردی چون شاید خیلیا درگیر این شدن و تهش اصلا به خودشون زحمت ندن که بقیه رو متوجهش کنن ولی من معتقدم 90 درصد بدبختی کنکوریا همین توجهشون به این حواشیه و اینکه موسسه ها و انتشاراتم از این سو استفاده میکنن قسم میخورم اگه سال بعد میموندم نه یه کلاس نه حتی یه ازمون نمیرفتم و حتی کتاب کمک اموزشی هم نمیگیرفتم و فقطو فقط دو تا کتاب یکی بر ریاضی یکی عربی کهخودم امتحانشون کردمو انتخاب میکردم بقیش فقط و فقط و فقط کتاب درسی کتاب درسی کتاب درسی.بخدا که این حقیقت محضه.مرسی بزرگوار که این رو باز کردی.پاینده باشی

----------


## just.do.it.now

> دوست عزیز واقعا ممنون که یه تایپیک زدی و این موضوع رو بر دوستان روشن کردی چون شاید خیلیا درگیر این شدن و تهش اصلا به خودشون زحمت ندن که بقیه رو متوجهش کنن ولی من معتقدم 90 درصد بدبختی کنکوریا همین توجهشون به این حواشیه و اینکه موسسه ها و انتشاراتم از این سو استفاده میکنن قسم میخورم اگه سال بعد میموندم نه یه کلاس نه حتی یه ازمون نمیرفتم و حتی کتاب کمک اموزشی هم نمیگیرفتم و فقطو فقط دو تا کتاب یکی بر ریاضی یکی عربی کهخودم امتحانشون کردمو انتخاب میکردم بقیش فقط و فقط و فقط کتاب درسی کتاب درسی کتاب درسی.بخدا که این حقیقت محضه.مرسی بزرگوار که این رو باز کردی.پاینده باشی


خواهش می کنم البته کتاب درسی +تست کنکور

----------


## z.f.p

> خواهش می کنم البته کتاب درسی +تست کنکور


دقیقا تست فقط خود کنکورای اخیر...کاری که من انجامش ندادم و واقعا یکی از افسوس های بزرگیه که هنو دارم :Yahoo (2):

----------


## z.f.p

> خواهش می کنم البته کتاب درسی +تست کنکور


دقیقا تست فقط خود کنکورای اخیر...کاری که من انجامش ندادم و واقعا یکی از افسوس های بزرگیه که هنو دارم :Yahoo (2):

----------


## eskalis

یا خوده خوووودا خودت مُرادشو بده...

----------


## saj8jad

همچین با غلظت نوشتی کارد به استخون رسیده که با خودم گفتم چی شده باز  :Yahoo (4): 

این مسائل طبیعیه عزیز! ، کاریش هم نمیشه کرد!

----------


## just.do.it.now

> همچین با غلظت نوشتی کارد به استخون رسیده که با خودم گفتم چی شده باز 
> 
> این مسائل طبیعیه عزیز! ، کاریش هم نمیشه کرد!


داداش خودت هم درباره بعضی منابع زیادی جو می دادی  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
ولی بی شوخی می گم انجمن به جای مسائل درسی فقط  شده این که این کتاب خوبه اون یکی کتاب بده بسه دیگه کارد به استخوان رسید  :Y (659):

----------


## just.do.it.now

> دقیقا تست فقط خود کنکورای اخیر...کاری که من انجامش ندادم و واقعا یکی از افسوس های بزرگیه که هنو دارم


ممنون از توضیحاتتون

----------


## saj8jad

> داداش خودت هم درباره بعضی منابع زیادی جو می دادی 
> ولی بی شوخی می گم انجمن به جای مسائل درسی فقط  شده این که این کتاب خوبه اون یکی کتاب بده بسه دیگه کارد به استخوان رسید


درود

بحث انتخاب منابع قوی و غنی جو دادن نیست عزیز  :Yahoo (1):  ، اینکه یه دانش آموز برای هر درسی سخت گیری کنه و بخواد n تا منبع انتخاب کنه و وسواس به خرج بده این درست نیست و همون مصداق کارد به استخون رسیدن شماست که گفتی  :Yahoo (76): 

چه عرض کنم والا داداش ...

موفق باشید  :Y (518):

----------


## just.do.it.now

> درود
> 
> بحث انتخاب منابع قوی و غنی جو دادن نیست عزیز  ، اینکه یه دانش آموز برای هر درسی سخت گیری کنه و بخواد n تا منبع انتخاب کنه و وسواس به خرج بده این درست نیست و همون مصداق کارد به استخون رسیدن شماست که گفتی 
> 
> چه عرض کنم والا داداش ...
> 
> موفق باشید


ممنون از شما دوست شکیبا  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

> ممنون از شما دوست شکیبا


خواهش میکنم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## javad12

به شخصه معتقدم در صورت حذف کنکور سراسری نصفی از مردم بیکار می شن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## maryam23

من فقط عاشق اون کسانی هستم که دو کامنت موافق و مخالف رو لایک میکنه

----------

